# Ambiente inter a +1 sul Milan



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Qualcuno di voi mi deve spiegare una cosa... questi sono a +1 rispetto a noi ma loro sono in un isola felice fatta di pseudo giocatori e giornalai che esaltano il lavoro di Manceeeaaaani ...

noi siamo delle pippe assurde ( ed è vero ) ma non capisco perché loro che hanno un misero + 1 rispetto ai cessi del milan sono considerati degli eroi.. qualcosa non mi torna.. 

mi date qualche spiegazione ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi mi deve spiegare una cosa... questi sono a +1 rispetto a noi ma loro sono in un isola felice fatta di pseudo giocatori e giornalai che esaltano il lavoro di Manceeeaaaani ...
> 
> noi siamo delle pippe assurde ( ed è vero ) ma non capisco perché loro che hanno un misero + 1 rispetto ai cessi del milan sono considerati degli eroi.. qualcosa non mi torna..
> 
> mi date qualche spiegazione ..



Nonostante i continui e grossolani errori l'Inter da comunque l'impressione di provarci a costruire qualcosa
magari noi avessimo provato in questi anni a fare acquisti stile 
Mancini, Brozovic, Icardi, Saquiri, Covacic, Hernanes, Handanovic ecc


----------



## Dave (11 Marzo 2015)

L'Inter sta dimostrando tutt'altra mentalità e tutt'altro gioco, ora è solo 1 punto ma stai tranquillo che diventano minimo 10 da qui alla fine


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi mi deve spiegare una cosa... questi sono a +1 rispetto a noi ma loro sono in un isola felice fatta di pseudo giocatori e giornalai che esaltano il lavoro di Manceeeaaaani ...
> 
> noi siamo delle pippe assurde ( ed è vero ) ma non capisco perché loro che hanno un misero + 1 rispetto ai cessi del milan sono considerati degli eroi.. qualcosa non mi torna..
> 
> mi date qualche spiegazione ..



+1 in campionato , però loro giocano in coppa , hanno gia esonerato un allenatore e stanno cercando di mettere in piedi un mezzo progetto , non mi sembra una situazione paragonabile alla nostra , dove regnano il caos e gli hip hip hurrà


----------



## Ian.moone (11 Marzo 2015)

Di che ti preoccupi, tanto (sei convinto che) a giugno falliscono


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Marzo 2015)

Non devono sorbirsi teatrini umilianti alla hip hip hurrà, hanno una squadra che dalla mediana in su possiamo solo invidiargli, hanno un allenatore, hanno dato dei pur timidi segnali di guarigione. Noi invece siamo come un malato terminale in SVP a cui non si vuole staccare la spina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Di che ti preoccupi, tanto (sei convinto che) a giugno falliscono



 non illudermi ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> +1 in campionato , però loro giocano in coppa , hanno gia esonerato un allenatore e stanno cercando di mettere in piedi un mezzo progetto , non mi sembra una situazione paragonabile alla nostra , dove regnano il caos e gli hip hip hurrà



effettivamente non avevo considerato la coppa che sicuramente vinceranno


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Marzo 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> +1 in campionato , però loro giocano in coppa , hanno gia esonerato un allenatore e stanno cercando di mettere in piedi un mezzo progetto , non mi sembra una situazione paragonabile alla nostra , dove regnano il caos e gli hip hip hurrà



Aggiungo anche che nelle prossime partite incontreranno Parma, Cesena, Samp, Verona e MILAN. Quindi il +1 diverrà +infinito


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> effettivamente non avevo considerato la coppa che sicuramente vinceranno



considerando la nostra condizione atletica e la nostra situazione infortuni , se avessimo giocato noi la coppa a quest'ora saremmo in zona retrocessione in campionato


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Marzo 2015)

mancini qualche giorno fa per il 2016 ha addirittura parlato di SCUDETTO. 

il nostro pensa a che scuse inventare nel dopo partita.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2015)

I punti di differenza sono pochi, non giustificano la differenza di trattamento. Ma se non altro loro stanno provando sul piano sportivo e dirigenziale a rifondare, da noi invece solo incertezze, liti ed ippip urrà.


----------



## Love (11 Marzo 2015)

hanno fallito più di noi..ma a differenza nostra hanno un allenatore serio e una squadra che tolti i 4 dietro per me è da primi 2/3 posti...


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Hanno una rosa che non è affatto male e proprio per questo dovrebbero essere minimo a +10 su di noi.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Marzo 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> hanno fallito più di noi..ma a differenza nostra hanno un allenatore serio e una squadra che tolti i 4 dietro per me è da primi 2/3 posti...


Hanno una buona base da cui ripartire un portiere ,un discreto centrale ,due potenziali fenomeni a centrocampo e un attaccante cecchino...se ruescono a acquistare definitivamente Shaquiri. ..possono parlare già di ossatura da scudetto...


----------



## Nils Liedholm (11 Marzo 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> hanno fallito più di noi..ma a differenza nostra hanno un allenatore serio e una squadra che tolti i 4 dietro per me è da primi 2/3 posti...



hanno fallito più di noi fino all'esonero di Mazzarri, da lì in avanti hanno preso la corsia di sorpasso.

Noi siamo fermi all'autogrill ad aspettare che Barbie e il geometra cambino il conducente e scarichino i passeggeri non graditi.


----------



## davoreb (12 Marzo 2015)

X me sono degli illusi! La rosa dell'Inter è simile alla nostra ed è x questo che sono messi come noi in classifica ed hanno addirittura un allenatore.

Mancini ha una media punti + bassa di Mazzarri ma gode di ottima stampa.

+ il loro bilancio è più disastrato del nostro.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> X me sono degli illusi! La rosa dell'Inter è simile alla nostra ed è x questo che sono messi come noi in classifica ed hanno addirittura un allenatore.
> 
> Mancini ha una media punti + bassa di Mazzarri ma gode di ottima stampa.
> 
> + il loro bilancio è più disastrato del nostro.



Hanno un punto più di noi, giocando ogni tre giorni da settembre, quelli che hanno un bilancio disastrato siamo noi, giochiamo una volta a settimana e siamo vergognosi. Dai.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hanno un punto più di noi, giocando ogni tre giorni da settembre, quelli che hanno un bilancio disastrato siamo noi, giochiamo una volta a settimana e siamo vergognosi. Dai.



Credo che con bilancio intendeva dal punto di vista economico, e i loro conti sono messi molto peggio dei nostri.


----------



## davoreb (13 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hanno un punto più di noi, giocando ogni tre giorni da settembre, quelli che hanno un bilancio disastrato siamo noi, giochiamo una volta a settimana e siamo vergognosi. Dai.



bilancio economico intendevo.

il punto e che noi siamo un disastro, è chiaro e non abbiamo neanche un allenatore ed un società spaccata con due AD.

l'inter ha comprato due/tre ottimi giocatori a dicembre, ha preso un allenatore di esperienza ma vincente e come risultato è fuori dalla coppa italia, ha un piede fuori dalla Europa League ed ha 1 punto: UNO in più di noi.

Per la stampa per Mancini ha dato una mentalità ed un gioco etc. invece la verità è che la loro rosa ha dei buchi incredibili cosi come la nostra e il punto in più (anche se erano 5-6 cambiava poco) è grazie al fatto che hanno un allenatore che noi non abbiamo

Guarin ha fatto due goal e per tutti è diventato Modric mentre rimane un mediocre che ogni tanto fa una buona partita, kovacic vale elsha come valore (giovane con prospettive) e non sono sicuro che Icardi sia cosi tanto superiore a Destro.

Medel è inferiore a de jong.

Handanovic vuole andare via, l'unico che vorrei è shaqiri che non è un fenomeno e che devono ancora pagare.


----------



## DannySa (13 Marzo 2015)

La verità è che sono nella melma, quante stagioni sono che non vanno in Champions? non so come andrà a finire questa stagione ma l'unico modo per salvarsi sarebbe stato arrivare in Champions e sistemare un attimo il reparto centrali che è a dir poco pietoso a certi livelli.
Hanno una rosa simile alla nostra ma forse con meno esperienza, si è visto ieri e a certi livelli lo paghi.
Dove li tireranno fuori i soldi questi? come li pagano i cartellini quest'estate? hanno fatto un mercato di gennaio che penso non si potranno permettere e dovranno vendere per comprare? ma chi? se vendono Icardi poi devono coprire il buco, Palacio è strafinito e a parte Kovacic nessuno sarebbe nelle condizioni di essere venduto bene.
Motivo in più per noi per non commettere lo stesso errore ed investire per essere competitivi almeno in campionato, purtroppo con questa gestione da brividi ci siamo messi volutamente dietro a questi qui e per motivi ridicoli si è continuato ad autopugnalarsi per tutta la stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2015)

A adesso che sono fuori da tutto e non arriveranno MAI in champions come la mettiamo ??


----------



## juventino (19 Marzo 2015)

Con questa eliminazione sono nella melma fino al collo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2015)

Quindi ricapitoliamo un attimo ... 

non andranno in champions 
non andranno forse in EL
non hanno fatto i bond di ricapitalizzazione perché nessuno li vuole ( così scrivono i giornali ) 
devono pagare Shakira e non hanno i soldi 
Devono vendere qualcuno di grosso 
gli unici vendibili con mercato sono Handanovic , Icardi e Guarin ... dai primi 2 ci ricavi 25 milioni dal terzo 2 buoni pasto da Giannino.. 

BELLA situazione " plesidente filippino " Cit.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Marzo 2015)

La differenza secondo me è semplice, loro stanno provando a rifondare, noi nulla.


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La differenza secondo me è semplice, loro stanno provando a rifondare, noi nulla.



Esatto, almeno loro investono, provano a cambiare qualcosa. Noi niente, andiamo male e ciò nonostante si dice vada tutto bene, siamo piatti.


----------



## Danielsan (20 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo un attimo ...
> 
> non andranno in champions
> non andranno forse in EL
> ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2015)

Hanno già risposto gli altri. All'Inter lavorano per uscire dal fallimento, noi progettiamo come fallire anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Renegade (21 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hanno già risposto gli altri. All'Inter lavorano per uscire dal fallimento, noi progettiamo come fallire anche l'anno prossimo.



Devo quotarti ancora.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Marzo 2015)

Mi chiedo da dove siano uscite tutte queste storie sull'Inter che fallisce. A giugno devono pagare solo la prima rata di Shaqiri, intanto nelle casse gli entrano i soldi di Bonazzoli, Alvarez, quell'altro giovane che è andato al Bologna.

Non fatevi sogni strani. Io già piango per l'ennesimo derby che gli regaleremo


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hanno già risposto gli altri. All'Inter lavorano per uscire dal fallimento, noi progettiamo come fallire anche l'anno prossimo.



Il punto è che l'Inter in queste situazioni ci sta benissimo noi.. NO.
Questa situazione per noi è una tragedia totale, 3 anni senza coppe significa la morte certa mentre loro vivacchiano come sempre nella mediocrità e si sente spesso parlare bene del Mancio ecc ecc, questione di abitudine in questi anni apparentemente.
Noi come società e soprattutto come storia in una situazione simile non dovremmo proprio esserci, dovevamo cambiare anni fa magari dopo la Champions e rimanere ad altissimi livelli come è sempre stato invece siamo qui; sono certo che se qualcuno ci avesse messo dei soldoni anni fa (magari neanche tanti) saremmo sui livelli di sempre e invece il giocattolino piaceva troppo e ciò che doveva succedere 7-8 anni fa sembra stia per accadere ora.
Se il Milan finisce in buone mani è solo un bene per il calcio italiano, del resto Milan e Juve sono sempre state le uniche squadre pionere del movimento in Europa perché se questi stanno aspettando che la Roma faccia qualcosa fa in tempo a vincere l'Europa League il Chioggia.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hanno già risposto gli altri. All'Inter lavorano per uscire dal fallimento, noi progettiamo come fallire anche l'anno prossimo.



Esattamente.Perchè poi non sono messi benissimo,ma la grande differenza tra noi è loro è questa.Loro ci provano,noi rimaniamo fermi guardando gli altri.


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Esattamente.Perchè poi non sono messi benissimo,ma la grande differenza tra noi è loro è questa.Loro ci provano,noi rimaniamo fermi guardando gli altri.



Il Milan non ha mai provato nulla, ha sempre eseguito, questa è sempre stata la differenza sostanziale (anche quando si beccavano annate storte c'era un progetto dietro).
Ora il Milan sta "provando" a salvarsi la faccia e questi sono i risultati.. vivacchiamento totale di seconda categoria.
L'Inter ha sempre provato a far qualcosa per carità, tutte le buone intenzioni del mondo ma questi sono sempre stati e questi rimangono, erano quasi più competitivi 10-12 anni fa pur spendendo a casaccio e male.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il Milan non ha mai provato nulla, ha sempre eseguito, questa è sempre stata la differenza sostanziale (anche quando si beccavano annate storte c'era un progetto dietro).
> Ora il Milan sta "provando" a salvarsi la faccia e questi sono i risultati.. vivacchiamento totale di seconda categoria.
> L'Inter ha sempre provato a far qualcosa per carità, tutte le buone intenzioni del mondo ma questi sono sempre stati e questi rimangono, erano quasi più competitivi 10-12 anni fa pur spendendo a casaccio e male.



Non è mia intenzione difenderli,perchè proprio come la Juve non li sopporto,ma è innegabile che qualcosa stiano facendo e che la loro dirigenza sia più apprezzabile della nostra,a partire da Moratti che ha avuto il buon senso di capire quando era ora di farsi da parte,fino a Thoir,che,seppur magari non perfetto,un progetto a lungo termine l'ha.Rimarranno probabilmente sempre questi,come dici tu (e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto  ),ma sinceramente anche il poco lo trovo migliore del nostro nulla di nulla.Da noi si continua anzi a distruggere,fai tu.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2015)

Thoir caccerà il grano, fine del problema.


----------



## diavolo (21 Marzo 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Thoir caccerà il grano, fine del problema.



Come disse qualcuno ingabbiato di recente:"I soldi stanno arrivando..."


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo da dove siano uscite tutte queste storie sull'Inter che fallisce. A giugno devono pagare solo la prima rata di Shaqiri, intanto nelle casse gli entrano i soldi di Bonazzoli, Alvarez, quell'altro giovane che è andato al Bologna.
> 
> Non fatevi sogni strani. Io già piango per l'ennesimo derby che gli regaleremo



Veramente sono loro che L avevano spiegato


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Marzo 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Come disse qualcuno ingabbiato di recente:"I soldi stanno arrivando..."



Sisi uguale........


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il punto è che l'Inter in queste situazioni ci sta benissimo noi.. NO.
> Questa situazione per noi è una tragedia totale, 3 anni senza coppe significa la morte certa mentre loro vivacchiano come sempre nella mediocrità e si sente spesso parlare bene del Mancio ecc ecc, questione di abitudine in questi anni apparentemente.
> Noi come società e soprattutto come storia in una situazione simile non dovremmo proprio esserci, dovevamo cambiare anni fa magari dopo la Champions e rimanere ad altissimi livelli come è sempre stato invece siamo qui; sono certo che se qualcuno ci avesse messo dei soldoni anni fa (magari neanche tanti) saremmo sui livelli di sempre e invece il giocattolino piaceva troppo e ciò che doveva succedere 7-8 anni fa sembra stia per accadere ora.
> Se il Milan finisce in buone mani è solo un bene per il calcio italiano, del resto Milan e Juve sono sempre state le uniche squadre pionere del movimento in Europa perché se questi stanno aspettando che la Roma faccia qualcosa fa in tempo a vincere l'Europa League il Chioggia.


Neanche l'Inter è abituata a stare in questa situazione. Non saranno abituati a vincere campionati o Champions ma comunque nelle prime tre posizioni ci entravano sempre e in Champions arrivavano sistematica tra ottavi e quarti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Marzo 2015)

capisco che mal comune mezzo gaudio , ma non ha senso paragonare due situazione completamente diverse . L'inter ha esonerato mazzari e ha preso mancini con tutte le conseguenze che un esonero comporta , ha dovuto giocare le coppe , sta cercando di pianificare le prossime stagioni pur non avendo soldi ; noi non abbiamo dovuto giocare le coppe quindi meno energie sprecate e meno infortuni , avevamo il vantaggio di preparare bene l'unica partita settimanale e nonostante questo stiamo ancora indietro visto che ad oggi non si è pianificato niente per il futuro


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2015)

e ora stanno a -1


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2015)

No no aggiorniamo questo Thread perché è interessante sapere come mai l' inter che è a -1 da noi con 0 obbiettivi stagionali come noi è considerata una buona squadra in rinascita.. 






Spiegatemi com'è la storia della champions league in 4 anni ?? e la storia del PROGETTO vi prego..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Marzo 2015)

Bisogna dire che a differenza nostra l'Inter ha un progetto... quello di provare tra qualche anno ad andare in Serie B spendendo più di tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire che a differenza nostra l'Inter ha un progetto... quello di provare tra qualche anno ad andare in Serie B spendendo più di tutti



" IL PROGETTO " cit.


----------



## Albijol (23 Marzo 2015)

Gli interisti non lo ammetteranno mai, ma con Mazzarri l'Inter non sarebbe mai caduta così in basso.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2015)

Vi aggiorno : 

IERI in serata Thoirchio ha versato nelle casse 50 milioni di euro per ripianare la perdita che ci sarà per la champions .. 

QUESTA MATTINA sky ha fatto un servizio INTERO su come sia soddisfacente il gioco dell inter e su come bisogna aver pazienza per i risultati.. Guarin miglior centrocampista del mondo.. Cardi meglio di messi e Juan da terzino è meglio di Bale quando faceva il terzino... 

INCREDIBILE ...

a poi c'è anche l'altra squadra di milano.. ma forse ne parleremo più tardi ( Sky )


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Sherlocked (24 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vi aggiorno :
> 
> IERI in serata Thoirchio ha versato nelle casse 50 milioni di euro per ripianare la perdita che ci sarà per la champions ..
> 
> ...



Finchè Thohir ripiana con capitali freschi, non accadrà mai una mazza. Però secondo me l'anno prossimo loro investiranno massicciamente nella squadra tentando a tutti i costi di arrivare in champions.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Finchè Thohir ripiana con capitali freschi, non accadrà mai una mazza. Però secondo me l'anno prossimo loro investiranno massicciamente nella squadra tentando a tutti i costi di arrivare in champions.



Ancora n'altra volta.. ma poi sta storia del FPF ??? adesso l'inter dovrebbe pagare pure la multa..


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora n'altra volta.. ma poi sta storia del FPF ??? adesso l'inter dovrebbe pagare pure la multa..



Se non vai in Europa non paghi multe  Le multe non sono altro che taglio dei premi UEFA


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora n'altra volta.. ma poi sta storia del FPF ??? adesso l'inter dovrebbe pagare pure la multa..



N'altra volta cosa ? La multa se ci sarà, sarà di 6 mln circa, leggevo. Niente di mostruoso.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Marzo 2015)

Mi dispiace ragazzi, ma io l'avevo detto che la mossa degli acquisti dell'inter era una bella cavolata. Ma qui la gente mi prendeva per fesso. Ribadisco che io preferisco una società che non fa acquisti, piuttosto che l'inter che fa all in. Questo voi lo chiamavate progetto. Io l'ho sempre chiamato: essere fessi e INCOMPETENTI. Questi a giugno venderanno i pezzi pregiati e saranno peggio di prima. Per non parlare della loro situazione societaria. L'inter è una società sull'orlo del fallimento.. Non sto scherzando. Thoir di tasca sua non ha messo un solo centesimo, ma anzi si è fatto prestare i soldi per acquistare l'inter da una società come la Goldman Sachs che non sono altro che società speculatrici con un tasso d'interesse fuori dal normale. Thoir ha messo la società come garanzia. Se non paga il debito questa banca si prende l'inter facendone quel che ne vuole e tanti saluti. Ora la situazione è complessa e andrebbe spiegata meglio, ma insomma sono in una pessima situazione. Informatevi e vedrete. I giornalai non ne parlano non si sa bene perché. Ma Parma insegna. Infine la storia dell'Europa. Sono ancora più fessi, la multa saranno obbligati a pagarla appena andranno in Europa. Se non è quest'anno, sarà il prossimo. 
Per finire.. Noi siamo messo male, ma non saremo mai e poi mai peggio dei cuginastri nati non male, qualcosa di più.


----------



## Hammer (24 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no aggiorniamo questo Thread perché è interessante sapere come mai l' inter che è a -1 da noi con 0 obbiettivi stagionali come noi è considerata una buona squadra in rinascita..
> 
> Spiegatemi com'è la storia della champions league in 4 anni ?? e la storia del PROGETTO vi prego..



Mancini ha sempre fatto pena. Ha vinto una Premier e non sa nemmeno lui come, ha vinto solo nel postCalciopoli.

Nonostante questo, gli acquisti d'inverno sono stati buoni, nulla da dire. Il fatto è che dipenderà da Thohir


----------



## Dany20 (25 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ragazzi, ma io l'avevo detto che la mossa degli acquisti dell'inter era una bella cavolata. Ma qui la gente mi prendeva per fesso. Ribadisco che io preferisco una società che non fa acquisti, piuttosto che l'inter che fa all in. Questo voi lo chiamavate progetto. Io l'ho sempre chiamato: essere fessi e INCOMPETENTI. Questi a giugno venderanno i pezzi pregiati e saranno peggio di prima. Per non parlare della loro situazione societaria. L'inter è una società sull'orlo del fallimento.. Non sto scherzando. Thoir di tasca sua non ha messo un solo centesimo, ma anzi si è fatto prestare i soldi per acquistare l'inter da una società come la Goldman Sachs che non sono altro che società speculatrici con un tasso d'interesse fuori dal normale. Thoir ha messo la società come garanzia. Se non paga il debito questa banca si prende l'inter facendone quel che ne vuole e tanti saluti. Ora la situazione è complessa e andrebbe spiegata meglio, ma insomma sono in una pessima situazione. Informatevi e vedrete. I giornalai non ne parlano non si sa bene perché. Ma Parma insegna. Infine la storia dell'Europa. Sono ancora più fessi, la multa saranno obbligati a pagarla appena andranno in Europa. Se non è quest'anno, sarà il prossimo.
> Per finire.. Noi siamo messo male, ma non saremo mai e poi mai peggio dei cuginastri nati non male, qualcosa di più.


Hai ragione su tutto. Mancini non ha fatto proprio nulla da quando è arrivato. Poi vabbe la rosa è scarsa pero...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Marzo 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Se non vai in Europa non paghi multe  Le multe non sono altro che taglio dei premi UEFA



Si ma prima o poi la dovrete pagare  ... oppure potete rimanere fuori dall europa per sempre..


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma prima o poi la dovrete pagare  ... oppure potete rimanere fuori dall europa per sempre..



Esatto, quando si torna in Europa poi si pagano i conti dei bilanci non a norma FFP, almeno mi pare d'aver capito cosi


----------



## diavolo (4 Aprile 2015)

Il "progetto" va a gonfie vele,mi dicono.


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Aprile 2015)

Come dicevo da una vita,Mancini si sta rivelando un mezzo pippone clamoroso.I risultati son li da vedere!!Mazzarri con una rosa più scarsa faceva meglio.

Bello il progetto Inter...Belli i soldi buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Aprile 2015)

Mancini gran allenatore.  +3


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Aprile 2015)

Il PROGETTOHHH di Manceeeeiniiii


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Aprile 2015)

Un fallimento totale. Cioè stanno facendo peggio di Inzaghi con una rosa superiore. Ovviamente nel derby daranno il massimo, ma non mi sorprenderei se in quel caso facessimo un risultato diverso dalla sconfitta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2015)

Noi almeno abbiamo l'illusione di un futuro, non sappiamo come sarà la nuova proprietà ma possiamo almeno fantasticare... loro invece la cessione l'hanno già avuta e anche il cambio di allenatore, e non possono più sperare in niente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Aprile 2015)

Mai ritenuto Mancini un grande, ma quello che sta succedendo al momento e proprio fuori ogni aspettativa. Ma come si fa a fare talmente male con una rosa del genere? Per fare peggio di Pippa Inzaghi ce ne vuole...


----------



## DannySa (5 Aprile 2015)

Se noi finiamo in mani serie, con gente competente che metta quei 40-50 mln all'anno (per la Serie A sarebbe tanta roba) a questi tra un paio di anni non li vediamo più.
Sono in un momento della loro storia in cui dovrebbero raccogliere quanto creato in questi anni col cambio di proprietà e alcuni investimenti per il futuro e invece stanno facendo peggio del peggior Milan degli ultimi 15 anni pur avendo una rosa che potrebbe pensare di lottare per il terzo posto, ditemi voi.
Senza Europa questi affonderanno sempre più e comunque guadagnerebbero poco o nulla (tranne diverse figuracce), ora devono pagare diverse rate di giocatori che avrebbero dovuto migliorare la situazione da subito ma non possono spendere senza vendere.
Mancini un incompetente totale, pessimo a gestire le cose quando gira male e fortunato ad essere finito dove ha poi vinto perché poteva comprare chi voleva, l'Inter quest'estate dovrà vendere almeno Kovacic, Icardi e non sono sicuro che Handanovic sia ancora lì l'anno prossimo... non parliamo di Shaqiri che si è proprio rovinato la carriera e a meno di miracoli l'Inter per i prossimi 3-4 anni farà le stesse pessime figure.


----------



## markjordan (5 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mai ritenuto Mancini un grande, ma quello che sta succedendo al momento e proprio fuori ogni aspettativa. Ma come si fa a fare talmente male con una rosa del genere? Per fare peggio di Pippa Inzaghi ce ne vuole...


rosa del genere ?
difesa da retrocessione
il nostro centrocampo e' debole ma noi abbiamo dejong loro medel....
ahahahahahahah

pure il resto nostro (che poi e' tutto nostro , gia' pagato) e' molto superiore
la stampa inter e' al top nelle sopravvalutazioni , campioni ventennali di luglio che ad agosto son gia' sgonfi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Aprile 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> rosa del genere ?
> difesa da retrocessione
> il nostro centrocampo e' debole ma noi abbiamo dejong loro medel....
> ahahahahahahah
> ...



Handanovic e un top portiere, anche la difesa guardando i nomi non e cosi scarsa, ma ovviamente c'e un problema oltre i singoli perche l'involuzione di Vidic e le prestazioni di Ranocchia con la maglia del Inter sono spaventose.
A centrocampo hanno Medel, si, ma hanno anche Hernanes, Guarin(vabbe....), Brozovic, Shaqiri, Kovacic e Kuzmanovic, non proprio gli ultimi arrivati. Non sara una rosa di fenomeni ma anche tutt'altro che da come stanno andando al momento


----------



## markjordan (5 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Handanovic e un top portiere, anche la difesa guardando i nomi non e cosi scarsa, ma ovviamente c'e un problema oltre i singoli perche l'involuzione di Vidic e le prestazioni di Ranocchia con la maglia del Inter sono spaventose.
> A centrocampo hanno Medel, si, ma hanno anche Hernanes, Guarin(vabbe....), Brozovic, Shaqiri,Kovacic e Kuzmanovic, non proprio gli ultimi arrivati. Non sara una rosa di fenomeni ma anche tutt'altro che da come stanno andando al momento


ovvio , ma anche noi avremmo potuto essere + in alto e di molto con una guida vera
hernanes bollito da anni , Kovacic e Brozovic come vanginkel , scommesse x ora , Kuzmanovic lasciamo stare
Shaqiri e' un esterno ma inferiore a bonaventura
io mi tengo il nostro cc


----------



## gabuz (6 Aprile 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ovvio , ma anche noi avremmo potuto essere + in alto e di molto con una guida vera
> hernanes bollito da anni , Kovacic e Brozovic come vanginkel , scommesse x ora , Kuzmanovic lasciamo stare
> Shaqiri e' un esterno ma inferiore a bonaventura
> io mi tengo il nostro cc



Brozovic e Kovacic come Van Ginkel?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Aprile 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ovvio , ma anche noi avremmo potuto essere + in alto e di molto con una guida vera
> hernanes bollito da anni , Kovacic e Brozovic come vanginkel , scommesse x ora , Kuzmanovic lasciamo stare
> Shaqiri e' un esterno ma inferiore a bonaventura
> io mi tengo il nostro cc



Guarin da solo urina tranquillamente in testa a tutto il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarin da solo urina tranquillamente in testa a tutto il nostro centrocampo



Non credo proprio. Guarin azzecca ogni tanto qualche tiro, però è di un ignoranza calcistica esagerata.


----------



## Djici (6 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Guarin azzecca ogni tanto qualche tiro, però è di un ignoranza calcistica esagerata.



E quali sono i nostri centrocampisti "non ignoranti calcisticamente" ?

Meglio non parlare di Muntari, di Essien (che anche se non era ignorante e proprio piu finito di Albertini), di Poli che corre corre ma sempre a vuoto...
Andiamo a finire su De Jong che viene quasi sempre criticato (ingiustamente !) da molti tifosi su questo forum e che sembra il male di questa squadra... perche non fa lanci da 20 metri.
Capitano Montolivo  chen non azzeca nemmeno il tiro da fuori ogni 15 partite e che non crea gioco.
Van Ginkel che alla fine sembra il piu "ordinato" di tutti ma che non ti cambia comunque nulla, ne in bene e neanche in male... uno da 5,5 - 6,5 tutta la stagione.

Insomma forse l'uscita su Guarin era esagerata, ma se dici che la coppia Kovacic - Hernanes vale piu di tutto il nostro centrocampo messo insieme allora non e che si sbaglia.


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2015)

L'Inter è inquietante. Se uno si limita a leggere i nomi, i buoni giocatori ci sono: Icardi, Hernanes, Kovacic, Shaqiri, Podolski, Brozovic, Handanovic. Poi uno va a vedere come è organizzata la squadra e si mette le mani nei capelli, è inutile prendere 5 giocatori offensivi quando dietro ti presenti con Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Campagnaro...
Guarin è tatticamente di una ignoranza bestiale, ha un bel tiro ma va dove gli pare ed è discontinuo come pochi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> L'Inter è inquietante. Se uno si limita a leggere i nomi, i buoni giocatori ci sono: Icardi, Hernanes, Kovacic, Shaqiri, Podolski, Brozovic, Handanovic. Poi uno va a vedere come è organizzata la squadra e si mette le mani nei capelli, è inutile prendere 5 giocatori offensivi quando dietro ti presenti con Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, Campagnaro...
> Guarin è tatticamente di una ignoranza bestiale, ha un bel tiro ma va dove gli pare ed è discontinuo come pochi.



Hernanes non mi sembra questo gran giocatore strapagato come pochi,Kovacic era partito bene poi è tornato ai "suoi" livelli e non mi sembra per niente cattivo e mollo mollo, Poldi pff pacco nei club, per il resto sono d'accordo Brozo e SHaqiri sono arrivati da poco hanno bisogno almeno di 1 stagione in più per valutarli ma il potenziale c'è.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> E quali sono i nostri centrocampisti "non ignoranti calcisticamente" ?
> 
> Meglio non parlare di Muntari, di Essien (che anche se non era ignorante e proprio piu finito di Albertini), di Poli che corre corre ma sempre a vuoto...
> Andiamo a finire su De Jong che viene quasi sempre criticato (ingiustamente !) da molti tifosi su questo forum e che sembra il male di questa squadra... perche non fa lanci da 20 metri.
> ...



Io intendo che se paragoniamo Guarin a uno a uno coi nostri centrocampisti, vince sempre Guarin. Quello che dovrebbe essere il più ordinato, Montolivo, fa gli assist agli attaccanti avversari. Più ignorante di questo non ce n'è


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Aprile 2015)

Comunque io non ho capito che ha combinato Mancini.. a un certo punto ha praticamente fatto tirare i remi in barca a tutta la squadra dicendo "Meglio non andare in Europa", poi non vincono e si incavola facendo radunare la squadra a Pasqua?


----------



## Mou (6 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Hernanes non mi sembra questo gran giocatore strapagato come pochi,Kovacic era partito bene poi è tornato ai "suoi" livelli e non mi sembra per niente cattivo e mollo mollo, Poldi pff pacco nei club, per il resto sono d'accordo Brozo e SHaqiri sono arrivati da poco hanno bisogno almeno di 1 stagione in più per valutarli ma il potenziale c'è.



Hernanes è un buon giocatore, strapagato ma discreto. Kovacic ha per ora la stessa identica storia di Coutinho. L'Inter in questo momento i giocatori li rovina.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque io non ho capito che ha combinato Mancini.. a un certo punto ha praticamente fatto tirare i remi in barca a tutta la squadra dicendo "*Meglio non andare in Europa*",



Lo ha detto perché non ci sarebbero arrivati comunque in Europa, in modo da far pensare non andare in Europa fosse una scelta e non un fallimento.


----------



## O Animal (6 Aprile 2015)

Ad avercene di Hernanes e Kovacic a centrocampo quando si ha i padri fondatori del Ghana, il centrocampista italiano più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 50 anni e Poli!

Ps: Mancini sta allenando da paura.. Letteralmente..


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto perché non ci sarebbero arrivati comunque in Europa, in modo da far pensare non andare in Europa fosse una scelta e non un fallimento.



Però l'altro ieri aveva detto che avevano il 60% di possibilità di arrivare (che è esattamente il contrario di quel che dice uno che vuole smorzare le aspettative).


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però l'altro ieri aveva detto che avevano il 60% di possibilità di arrivare (che è esattamente il contrario di quel che dice uno che vuole smorzare le aspettative).



A prescindere dalla volontà o meno di arrivare in Europa, dopo il pari col Parma ci voleva una svegliata alla squadra


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Aprile 2015)

Solo un cerebroleso fa giocatore titolare quell'immensamente scarso e sopravvalutato Kovacic al posto di Hernanes. Il Brasiliano non è un vero e proprio top player, ma è il giocatore più tecnico dell'inter. Ambi destro, bravo nello stretto, ottimo tiro, ottima visione di gioco etc.. Non è più quello della Lazio, ma ha solo bisogno di continuità per tornare ai suoi livelli. Ad avercelo uno come Hernanes! Ribadisco che per quanto mi riguarda Kovacic è forse il giocatore più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 10 anni. Non ha niente! Zero assoluto. Non sa fare nulla! È uguale a Muntari ed Essien a conti fatti. Di concreto non fa niente.. A parte regalare gol e palla agli avversari, proprio come i ghanesi.


----------



## bmb (7 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Solo un cerebroleso fa giocatore titolare quell'immensamente scarso e sopravvalutato Kovacic al posto di Hernanes. Il Brasiliano non è un vero e proprio top player, ma è il giocatore più tecnico dell'inter. Ambi destro, bravo nello stretto, ottimo tiro, ottima visione di gioco etc.. Non è più quello della Lazio, ma ha solo bisogno di continuità per tornare ai suoi livelli. Ad avercelo uno come Hernanes! Ribadisco che per quanto mi riguarda Kovacic è forse il giocatore più sopravvalutato degli ultimi 10 anni. Non ha niente! Zero assoluto. Non sa fare nulla! È uguale a Muntari ed Essien a conti fatti. Di concreto non fa niente.. A parte regalare gol e palla agli avversari, proprio come i ghanesi.


Essien lo fa perchè è vecchio. Muntari e Kovacic perchè sono scarsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Aprile 2015)

Che lo vendessero a noi Hernanes .. fosse venuto al milan un 4/5 anni fa come tutti speravamo al posto che star nelle grinfie di Lotirchio.. oggi sarebbe un top player mondo..


----------



## Marchisio89 (7 Aprile 2015)

Mancini non ha aggiunto nulla alla squadra, anzi da quando c'é lui la media punti é addirittura piú bassa di prima.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2015)

CVD sono davanti a noi , non andranno in EL ... E menomale che andava sempre bene tutto con mancini ..


----------

